# Where am I ? GAME



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

if you can figure out where I am,,,,, you win...:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

On break?


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Behind the camera?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Rinnai plant with a jacuzzi tankless in front of you?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> Rinnai plant with a jacuzzi tankless in front of you?


 
Ding ding ding!!!! you win ........a free post!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> Ding ding ding!!!! you win ........Nothing!!!!!!:laughing:


Story of my life...


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Where was I today?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> Story of my life...


 
i changed it for ya buddy,, :laughing: next post is on me


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> Where was I today?


Standing on your back porch. :laughing:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Standing on your back porch. :laughing:


Pff, I wish.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> Where was I today?


Fishing

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Fishing
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Good job!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> Where was I today?


That pirate ride at Disneyland?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> Good job!


I was fishing the other day and ran across this little un' 









sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> I was fishing the other day and ran across this little un'
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


They're fun, the one we were messing with was 5ft but we saw another one that was biiigg.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> They're fun, the one we were messing with was 5ft but we saw another one that was biiigg.


We got some big gators here too, all we got is a 12 ft John boat so I guess that makes the gators look bigger :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> Where was I today?


Not sure but looking at that mouth, you should be at the dentist.


----------

